# Great Dane Graphics Design Challenge Starts September 26



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Are you up for a challenge? Here’s your chance to show your creativity and decorating expertise in action—and win one free year-long Great Dane Graphics stock art subscription (approximate value $209). 

Use any production method to decorate a T-shirt, mug, mousepad or other item of your choice using one of three selected Great Dane Graphics stock art designs available at Great Dane Graphics Design Challenge | Production Ready Artwork for T-Shirt Printing. 

Each downloadable file contains production-ready files for screen printing, vinyl cutting, digital printing and transfer printing; the rest is up to you. 

To enter:
1. Download one of three Great Dane Graphics’ stock art graphics (the “artwork”) from the Contest Page, located here: www.greatdanegraphics.com/design-challenge;
2. Customize the artwork or use the artwork as-is;
3. Decorate an item (e.g., T-shirt, mug, mousepad, you name it) with the artwork;
4. Snap a photo of the decorated item and upload the photo to the contest page on Facebook; and include with your photo a brief description of the artwork used and method of decoration. Upload completed design by visiting http://bit.ly/gdgchallenge ;
5. Share your entry with friends on social media. Get at least five votes on your design to be entered into the drawing to win a year of free stock art.

The contest runs from September 26, 2016 through October 6, 2016. For complete terms and conditions, go to Great Dane Graphics Design Challenge | Production Ready Artwork for T-Shirt Printing. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, production-ready, full color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment and dye-sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers, and embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe® and Corel® software, a Learning Photoshop® training DVD, and an Operation Screen Print - Mission 1: Killer Black Shirts kit.


----------

